# Error booting of rabbitmq service



## altyne (Oct 18, 2016)

When I boot in single/multi user environment:

```
starting rabbitmq.
chwon: rabbitmq : illegal user name..
```

I suspected that I forgot to add the default user or not configure properly before rebooting. I tried entering in command console, by disabling the rc.conf but no lock. It says its read-only. How to disable this service (rabbitmq) and continue loading and booting the system.


----------



## altyne (Oct 18, 2016)

I figured out how to fix my issue:

In single user mode; I used these commands:
`fsck`
`mount -u /`
`mount -a -t ufs`


----------

